# Homemade soup to taste like Campbell's Tomato soup?



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

I'll admit it, I just love Campbell's tomato soup, it's the only kind I like. But I never buy it anymore because I'm sure it's all garbage. Does anyone out there have a recipe for a homemade tomato soup that tastes like it? Is this even possible? It has to be entirely smooth for my palate, I'm a major texture freak and pieces of tomato would not work for me. Thanks in advance for any recipes or ideas!


----------



## Hedgehog Mtn (Jan 14, 2008)

Subbing


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Why don't you make it and then stick it in the blender and then a sieve?

This soup is very good

http://www.mothering.com/recipes/tomato-basil-soup


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

You might like this smooth soup I had the other day - the brand was Amy's Kitchen. It was very good.
I know, not helpful for homemade creamy tomato soup


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

check other canned brands. I found a totally random one with no MSG or any HFCS (high fructose corn syrup) not too long ago....it is too buried in my pantry right now but it was a little can and just some random brand I'd never seen before. Haven't made it yet to check the taste as compared to Campbells.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't have an exact cambell's recipe, but I make a smooth tomato soup. Tomato puree, water, a little sugar, spices. My MIL adds in tomato juice also.


----------



## Tarielena (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the ideas, everyone. Abimommy and RachelEve14, your recipes look like a good place to start! I'm sure it will take a lot of experimenting to get the Campbell's taste down. But it's good to know about my healthy canned options as well, so thank you Sol_y_Paz.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

subbing!


----------



## Equuskia (Dec 16, 2006)

This is the recipe I use for tomato soup. I make it with tomato paste, so it's completely smooth, no chunks whatsoever.

* 4 tablespoons butter
* 2 tablespoon all-purpose flour
* 1 can tomato paste mixed with 4 cans of water
* 1 cup milk
* 1/4 cup sugar (or to taste)
* 1/4 teaspoon salt

Directions

1. In a saucepan over medium heat, melt butter. Add flour; stir to form a smooth paste. Gradually add tomato juice and milk, stirring constantly; bring to a boil. Cook and stir for 2 minutes or until thickened. Add sugar and salt.

My hubby used to be a total Campbell tomato soup fan. Not anymore after tasting this recipe, and it's much cheaper. This recipe makes ~5 cups of soups, much more than a can of Campbell's. Plus this soup is incredibly tasty with grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## folsomfats (Sep 23, 2013)

Could tell me what size can of tomato paste is used?


----------

